# Test/Review of Eneloop AA HR-3UWXB 2450mAh (Black)



## HKJ (May 13, 2013)

[SIZE=+3]Eneloop AA HR-3UWXB 2450mAh (Black)[/SIZE]







Official specifications:

Capacity typical: 2550mAh 
Capacity minimum: 2450mAh 
Nominal voltage: 1.2V 
Fast charge: 2550mA 
Life cycles: up to 500 
Self-Discharge: approx. 85% capacity after 1 years 






These eneloop has higher capacity and shorter charge retention time than the white version

Maximum temperature raise at different discharge currents: 1A:+1,3°C, 2A:+3,7°C, 3A:+6,5°C, 5A:+13,0°C, 7A:+19,5°C, 10A:+23,9°C, 
































There is some variation between the cells.
Note: Small capacity differences are much less a problem for NiMH, than for LiIon.

































[SIZE=+3]Conclusion[/SIZE]

These batteries can maintain power for a long time and can also deliver a high current.
I wonder why they only have a 1 year rating, compared to the 1900mAh eneloops 5 year rating, does these batteries have a shorter lifetime?



[SIZE=+3]Notes and links[/SIZE]

How is the test done and how to read the charts


----------



## markr6 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I'm still unsure if these XX batteries are worth the extra money yet shorter life. I only purchased one 4-pack to use in my Nitecore EA4 which works well, but sometime I'll have to do a test myself to compare with the regular Eneloops.

My BC-700 only charges @ 700mA max, so that's also an issue. However, I don't want to buy a more suitable charger for only these 4 batteries.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 13, 2013)

Like the white ones, these look like they can handle large discharge currents quite well and then some. Temperature wise though, it looks like the white ones run cooler. Any significance to that or the difference is just within margin or error?


----------



## HKJ (May 13, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> Like the white ones, these look like they can handle large discharge currents quite well and then some. Temperature wise though, it looks like the white ones run cooler. Any significance to that or the difference is just within margin or error?



I do believe that the temperature difference is significant, especially because black is supposed to radiate heat better.
With my setup the batteries has very good cooling, that might not be the case in actual use, i.e. you will probably get higher temperature (difference).


----------



## ledmitter_nli (May 14, 2013)

Are these rated 1 year for shelf shelf life chemistry, or rated for 1 year for self discharge to 85%?


----------



## ledmitter_nli (May 14, 2013)

HKJ said:


> I do believe that the temperature difference is significant, especially because black is supposed to radiate heat better.
> With my setup the batteries has very good cooling, that might not be the case in actual use, i.e. you will probably get higher temperature (difference).



Mine get pretty hot when charging using the i4 intellicharger. What's weird is after a few days rest they recharge -- starting from 2 bars -- again.


----------



## HKJ (May 14, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> Are these rated 1 year for shelf shelf life chemistry, or rated for 1 year for self discharge to 85%?



It is 1 year for self discharge to 85%, but why do they only rate to 1 year, when the white is rated to 5 years?




ledmitter_nli said:


> Mine get pretty hot when charging using the i4 intellicharger. What's weird is after a few days rest they recharge -- starting from 2 bars -- again.



It is difficult to detect a full NiMH battery, the charger has to restart charging and wait for termination and termination detection is not that fast.
This works much better with LiIon.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (May 14, 2013)

It's about 15 min from 2 bars to 3 bars. That's pretty long.

I guess the white has stabler catalyzers that aren't as excitable.


----------



## markr6 (May 14, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> Mine get pretty hot when charging using the i4 intellicharger. What's weird is after a few days rest they recharge -- starting from 2 bars -- again.



Mine get pretty hot too at 700mA. Much more noticable than the regular Eneloops.


----------



## reppans (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for review HKJ.... much appreciated!


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 19, 2013)

Regarding the weight of the cells, is that an average weight or do the cells come with some difference? 

I'm just trying to work out whether I have some fakes.


----------



## HKJ (May 20, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> Regarding the weight of the cells, is that an average weight or do the cells come with some difference?
> 
> I'm just trying to work out whether I have some fakes.



I always specify the maximum weight I measure for the two tested batteries (The difference was less than 0.1 gram in this case).
The official weight from Sanyo is "approx. 30 gram".


----------



## candle lamp (May 20, 2013)

Another excellent test review. HKJ! Many thanks for your time & effort. :thumbsup:

I wonder if Ni-MH rechargeable cells are much more safe in over-discharge issue, comparing to Li-ion cells?


----------



## HKJ (May 20, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> I wonder if Ni-MH rechargeable cells are much more safe in over-discharge issue, comparing to Li-ion cells?



They are. With over discharging you might wear them down premature, but there is no risk of explosions.


----------



## candle lamp (May 20, 2013)

HKJ said:


> They are. With over discharging you might wear them down premature, but there is no risk of explosions.



Thanks for your reply.

Do you happen to recommend the voltage to run a Ni-MH cell down to before needing to rechage it? This question may be too ambiguous. (Just thought Ni-MH like Li-ion cell. :thinking


----------



## HKJ (May 20, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> Do you happen to recommend the voltage to run a Ni-MH cell down to before needing to rechage it? This question may be too ambiguous. (Just thought Ni-MH like Li-ion cell. :thinking



In the eneloop datasheet they test down to 1 volt, but remember this is under load.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (May 20, 2013)

Earlier this year, I decided to upgrade and "standardize" all my rechargeable batteries to "black" Eneloop AAs & AAAs (called "Pro" in Japan, and "XX" in USA). But, I am very interested in hearing what others (more knowledgeable than me) have to say about my decision.

My understanding of the black Eneloop batteries benefits vs. liabilities is pretty simple: you sacrifce a huge number of recharge cycles for an increase in total mAh capacity. And, you also have to sacrifice some as far as Low Self Discharge rate.

But, the benefits as outlined on Panasonic's Japanese language Eneloop page, are also pretty straight forward:

http://panasonic.net/energy/eneloop/jp/lineup/eneloop_pro/

With a digital camera, you get 21% more shots (over the "standard" Eneloop) and flash recharge times are also dramatically improved.

They then claim that you get 33% more runtime off of an LED flashlight that draws 300mA.

They then follow that up with the claim that at the end of one year of storage, a black AA Eneloop will still have 2080mAh remaining charge, whereas a standard Eneloop will only have 1710mAh (despite its better Low Self Discharge rate). In other words, the black is down to 85% capacity, whereas the standard still has 90% capacity, but since the starting capacities are so different, the black ends up having substantially more usable energy available at the end of one year.

As far as I can tell, they make no claim or comment about years 2-3 or year 5... But, I assume that given the higher Low Self Discharge rate of the black, at some point in time, the standard battery will end up outperforming the black. But, I made the decision that I am rarely going to let my batteries lay around for more than 1 year without recharging them.

Also, I decided that (for me) the "only" 500 recharge cycles of the black batteries was not going to be a problem. I rarely recharge more often than once a week, so 500 cycles will keep me in business for the next 10 years. (Frankly, I doubt that I will be using the same lights, much less the same batteries by that time.)

All thoughts and comments most welcome.

PS: http://panasonic.net/energy/eneloop/jp/lineup/eneloop_pro/pdf/eneloop_pro.pdf

Link to a downloadable advertising flyer for Sanyo Eneloop Pro batteries, in Japanese.

PPS: At the moment, stores in Japan are selling both "Sanyo" Eneloop Pros and visually identical (at least to me) "Panasonic" Eneloop Pros. The salesmen at those shops tend to encourage customers (if they ask) to purchase the "Panasonic" version, because they are the "newest." 

Don't know whether or not the "Sanyo" version might be better, but they will be gone soon, I think.


----------



## Dirtbasher (May 20, 2013)

Hmm, I've just ordered 2 packs of black and white AA & white AAA eneloops based on your reviews, 
Thanks!


----------



## someuser (May 25, 2013)

Top notch review! Thank you for your effort.


----------



## walterwitt (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey, I just did a storage test on two of my eneloops after 15 weeks (full test here).
At the start the two cells that I tested had a measured capacity of 2584 and 2563mah. After doing a 16 hour 0.1C charge, I put them in my desk drawer for 15 weeks. I did a 500ma discharge in an MH-C9000 and they ended up with 2220 and 2203mah. That's 85.91 and 85.91% after 15 weeks.


----------



## Theodore41 (Sep 6, 2016)

I tried to check prices for these batteries,but I found different prices for them.You can look here please. http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/sanyo-eneloop-xx-aa
Any suggestion?


----------



## keithy (Sep 6, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> I tried to check prices for these batteries,but I found different prices for them.You can look here please. http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/sanyo-eneloop-xx-aa
> Any suggestion?


If you check out ChibiM's thread http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?364607-Overview-All-eneloop-batteries-2005-2016 you will see that the Eneloop XX HR-3UWXB is now the Eneloop Pro. 

IIRC the HR-3UWXB was renamed Eneloop Pro after Panasonic bought the Eneloop business from Sanyo. The later generations of the Eneloop Pro is the BK-3HCC or BK-3HCDE for AAs. 

If you want to try a cheaper option, and have an Ikea nearby, the new Ikea Laddas are also Japanese made - tested here also by HKJ http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...w-of-Ikea-Ladda-AA-2450mAh-(White)-703-038-76


----------

